
Hermes: A JavaScript Engine Optimized for Mobile Apps - felixhandte
https://code.fb.com/android/hermes/
======
felixhandte
Just found the previous discussion from when they published the github repo:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20412588](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20412588).

